# My Lad at work



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

This is the Merlin Helicopter, from the Naval base in Cornwall on the southern tip of the UK. Acrylic on 20"" x 16" Hardboard.







C & C Welcome.
Steve


----------



## Glenda (Apr 24, 2017)

I am loving your style of painting technique, amazing work!

~ Glenda


----------



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks Glenda, Glad you are liking it.
Steve.


----------

